
JuicyCampus heads for the deadpool - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/04/juicycampus-dries-up/
======
physcab
Thank you capitalism. You make it tough for terrible ideas to survive. Goodbye
JuicyCampus. You made some of my friends cry.

